# Feeling Fruity??????



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Ladies, I have to ask this!

Is feeling horny a +++ symptom in the 2ww?  

I have this (very nice!) horny feeling - it mainly in my uterus (if that makes sense) just above my pubic bone.  Accompnied by very very slight crampy feeling (nothing to write home about!)

I'd appreciate your thoughts!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

LOL 

Yep, I felt pretty horny all the way through downregging, some of stimming and then it eased up a bit when I was bloated and tender....and then during 2ww, I started getting very horny, dirty dreams and even had a few "orgasms" in my sleep !! Think it could well be a side effect of the progesterone as it's been same on times I've got pg (both FETs) as well as those where had BFNs !! Have a look at this poll as may find it helpful...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9452.0;viewresults

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Yep, same as minxy (although i was only on short protocol) but definitely agree with naughty dreams and 'o's in my sleep!! 

remember dh being very jealous!!


----------

